# Neues Unreal Tournament angekündigt.



## Shadow_Man (8. Mai 2014)

*Neues Unreal Tournament angekündigt.*

Hallo liebe Community!

Wie erwartet wurde heute ein neues UT Spiel angekündigt. Vermutlich aber ganz anders als viele dachten:



> *Unreal Tournament: Soll kostenlos sein und offen entwickelt werden*
> 
> Wie erwartet hat Epic heute ein neues Unreal Tournament angekündigt.  Ohne viel Details zu verraten, verriet man vor allem: Das Spiel fußt  natürlich auf der Unreal Engine 4 und soll in enger Zusammenarbeit mit  der Community entstehen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Herbboy (8. Mai 2014)

UT hab ich an sich immer nur gegen die KI gespielt - die UT-"Irren" waren mir einfach immer zu hart, das ganze Rumspringen, ultraschnelle Gameplay usw. ist nicht so meins - da reicht mir CoD


----------



## Batze (9. Mai 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> UT hab ich an sich immer nur gegen die KI gespielt - die UT-"Irren" waren mir einfach immer zu hart, das ganze Rumspringen, ultraschnelle Gameplay usw. ist nicht so meins - da reicht mir CoD



Nun ja , die, die meisten von heute die CoD spielen haben niemals sowas wie UT99 oder Quake 3 gespielt?
Schon gar nicht, wie damals üblich im Lan.
Die würden, auch wenn man still steht keine Sonne sehen. 
Die würden gar nicht mitbekommen woher das Gewitter kommt.


----------



## Rabowke (9. Mai 2014)

Interessante Strategie die Epic hier verfolgt ... allerdings frag ich mich, was dem ursprünglichen Entwicklungsteam von Epic, was Spiele entwickelt hat, geworden ist?!

Wurden diese 'rausgeworfen', ausgegliedert oder doch mit dem Engine Team verschmolzen? Es fällt mir jedenfalls auf, dass man seit Jahren keine echten Spiele mehr von Epic zu Gesicht bekommen hat und selbst hier, am neuen UT, arbeitet nur ein kleines Team.


----------



## Enisra (9. Mai 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Interessante Strategie die Epic hier verfolgt ... allerdings frag ich mich, was dem ursprünglichen Entwicklungsteam von Epic, was Spiele entwickelt hat, geworden ist?!
> 
> Wurden diese 'rausgeworfen', ausgegliedert oder doch mit dem Engine Team verschmolzen? Es fällt mir jedenfalls auf, dass man seit Jahren keine echten Spiele mehr von Epic zu Gesicht bekommen hat und selbst hier, am neuen UT, arbeitet nur ein kleines Team.


 
öhm
Gears of War?


----------



## Rabowke (9. Mai 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> öhm
> Gears of War?


 'Troll Modus an'

Alttaaaah! Wir sind hier bei *PC *Games Keule! Was fällt dir ein hier ein Konsolensp ... 



Nein, du hast natürlich Recht. Allerdings ist Gears of War 3 seit 2011 auf dem Markt und seitdem kam ja, von Epic, nichts weiter. Dazu kommt ja noch, dass Epic die Rechte am Franchise an MS veräußert hat.


----------



## Enisra (9. Mai 2014)

Mach hier mal nicht den Lunica 
Ach ja *Klugscheißmodus aka. Wikipediaseite an*
Gears of War Judgment kam so vor knapp einem Jahr raus, auch wenn die das mit den Bulletensturm-Machern zusammengearbeitet haben + man wurschtelt irgendwo immer noch an Fortnite rum und nja, die Rechte wurden auch erster Mitte Januar verkauft


----------



## Chemenu (9. Mai 2014)

Die Infinity Blade Trilogie gibt's auch noch. Da hab ich mal den zweiten Teil bei einer "für Lau" Aktion im AppStore geladen. 
Was ich da Zeit in dieses Spiel investiert hab... jeden Tag gesuchtet um eine noch bessere Rüstung/Waffe zu ergattern. 
Hätte nicht gedacht dass mich ein Mobile Game mal so packen kann.^^


----------



## Exar-K (9. Mai 2014)

Schauen wir mal was draus wird.
Ich würde mich über ein vernünftiges UT freuen. Hoffentlich ist das Konzept der richtige Weg.


----------



## Herbboy (9. Mai 2014)

Batze schrieb:


> Nun ja , die, die meisten von heute die CoD spielen haben niemals sowas wie UT99 oder Quake 3 gespielt?
> Schon gar nicht, wie damals üblich im Lan.
> Die würden, auch wenn man still steht keine Sonne sehen.
> Die würden gar nicht mitbekommen woher das Gewitter kommt.


 Ich hab die Games gerne gespielt, aber mangels LAN-spielenden Bekannten und damals noch teurem Internet eben an sich immer nur gegen die KI erst ganz spät mal Online, und das war mir dann einfach zu krass, was da abging


----------

